

New business model: code is free but only if you can understand it. - amichail

Has anyone tried this business model? A customer can get code written for free provided that he/she makes a serious attempt to understand it and is successful to a reasonable degree in doing so.
======
natemartin
I don't really see how this is a business model. Also, how exactly do you
determine if someone can understand the code?

If you're determining who has to pay based on if they don't understand your
code, doesn't that incentivize you to write hard-to-understand code?

~~~
amichail
If you write hard-to-understand code, you won't have many customers.

~~~
natemartin
And if your code is easy to understand, you won't get paid.

I still don't understand how this is a business model.

------
coglethorpe
I think what you're describing is open-source code. It's free to those who
understand it. Companies provide support to those who don't.

------
rewind
I haven't tried it because I don't care if my customers understand code --
that's why they're paying me for it. And I'm not a fan of writing code for
free; it doesn't pay my bills.

Do you have a specific example of how this is a viable business model at all?
Is there some way of making money from this that you didn't include in your
question?

------
rizzn
I'm not sure if I understand this one - can you elaborate?

~~~
amichail
A customer would have a chance of getting code written for free provided that
he/she is willing to put in the effort to understanding the result.

More people might be willing to get others to write code for them since
there's a chance it would be done for free.

Moreover, such a business model would have the beneficial effect of enhancing
familiarity with and appreciation of programming.

~~~
natemartin
How would you determine if a customer understands your code or not? Would you
quiz them?

~~~
amichail
Yes, you or a 3rd party would quiz them.

